# Siedle s-7150-2



## BennyK (20 Juli 2010)

Hallo, kennt sich hier jemand mit siedle-sprechanlgen älteren semesters aus? Ich habe eine Siedle S-7150-2 und der Trafo ist kaputt, allerdings lässt sich nicht mehr entzifern welche spannungen für die anlage benötigt werden. Vielleicht weiß hier ja jemand etwas. bei Siedle hab ich nchts raus bekommen.

Vielen Dank schon mal.

Grüße BennyK


----------



## MSB (20 Juli 2010)

Siedle hat einen absolut hervorragenden Support, also da einfach mal anrufen.
http://siedle.de/App/WebObjects/XSeMIPS.woa/cms/page/locale.deDE/pid.221.226.1096/ecm.p/Support.html

Wenns die nicht wissen, dann ist das Ding wohl ein Fall für die Tonne.


----------



## Oberchefe (25 Juli 2010)

Welche Klemmenbezeichnungen?

Die neueren haben:
b/c 12V AC
+/9 8,3V DC

http://www.download.stoelzer.de/siedle/Servicehandbuch SHB 2000-0.pdf


----------

